# IASCA Santa Rosa Roll Call



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

so...show of hands, whos going? and are you competing? if so, what class ?


i will get it started:


1. Bing - Pro Class SQi and SQC1


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

wow, one man show? , i better enter ALL the classes so i can hog all the trophies if its just me lol


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> wow, one man show? , i better enter ALL the classes so i can hog all the trophies if its just me lol


It's because nobody wants to compete against the Man.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I'll be there.

SQi Pro


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

doh! i guess i will be looking for at best second place in SQI pro then lol


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> wow, one man show? , i better enter ALL the classes so i can hog all the trophies if its just me lol


a win is a win is a win


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

nah, a win is a win unless its identical as a loss 

there has to be at least one other guy for me to consider it a win of any type hehe 

but shiny trophies...thats a whole nother matter 

but in all seriousness...who the heck else is going?


----------



## boundbyglory (Feb 21, 2009)

Can you link the details of the event. 

TY

Scott


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll be there


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

info for the comp:

May 16th 2009 - Kustom Kar Audio Sound Challenge
Kustom Kar Audio
1701 Santa Rosa Ave.
Santa Rosa, Ca. 95405
707-769-1515

and here is the original thread on it, and it was listed in the cali iasca show thread:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events/51574-nor-cal-santa-rosa-iasca-event-poll.html


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm currently ampless so I'm out.  I don't think that my new amps will be built in time for me to get everything back in and tuned in time.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Is there a stock system class? If so, I'm in!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Vestax said:


> Is there a stock system class? If so, I'm in!


*
USUC World Champion!!*


----------



## NismoV35 (Aug 30, 2008)

Rookie Class


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I might make it 

Amauteur and SQC1


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

damn Jim, love to see your gas bill  sweet! 

Zach and Ant man, come out anyway for some good ole times...


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> damn Jim, love to see your gas bill  sweet!
> 
> Zach and Ant man, come out anyway for some good ole times...


I better bring a carton then. 

Maybe, just maybe, I'll go GEM style, place my speakers on some towels and throw the sub on the floor.... I think I'll place at least 3rd in Pro.


----------



## vageta (Oct 11, 2006)

I'll be there though I'm definitely not competing. I'm still testing out different locations for my mids/tweets but I'd love to hear some of the other guys systems and hear how good they sound. Would also like for others to listen to mine and offer some ideas on improvement and tuning. I haven't had the chance to get near an RTA yet and would love to do some EQing.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

man, norcal peeps, we been talking about getting our cars ready for santa rosa for MONTHS lol...

we better get our act together or we are gonna be spanked by the socal guys at marvs lol


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Bing your gonna get spanked by everyone, but keep your head up their fella.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

thats very true  even old senile men like Eng  

haha


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

Well I still dont know if Im comming up or not...I got 2 problems lingering in the back 40... 1). there is no way I can come up and compete with my three year old... I couldnt concentrate on the show and last minute tuning etc once I find out who the judges are if hes there.... in other words... no child care for my kid..... no competition for me.. 2) I may have to go into the office to finish another project im working on for SEMA..... but if i can get some work done on it this week I might be able to get out of it..


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Skeered?


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

atsaubrey said:


> Skeered?


Freddy boy is such a chicken!
I competed with my daughter, just ask Aubrey and his wife!! And I still tuned cars! 
*click click*


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

yes, but you brought babysitter Ron


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

LOL.... Aubrey..... youve seen my kid.... I couldnt do another full day that has another agenda with him around and expect to get anything to be done....

skeered..... Aubery..... keep dreaming... Competition is nothing ot be scared about..... the second your scared.... then wrap it up and go home....


If I do come it will not be in the Passat since I still can get tags for it while im dealing with this litttle OBDII Smog ******** the state of california has put in place... so if I do find a way to get up there it will be in the little old saturn...


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

dual700 said:


> Freddy boy is such a chicken!
> I competed with my daughter, just ask Aubrey and his wife!! And I still tuned cars!
> *click click*


Eng,


my kid is a better terrorist than you will ever be.... by the time you go **click click** he has stolen your soda, emptied the M+M machine without ever paying a penny, spilled your own drink on the floor on something electronic and valuable, and gone click click click..... shush.... lol.... ant im not kidding...

wait anybody got an electronic shock collar with a remote control I can borrow???... lol... j/k...


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> yes, but you brought babysitter Ron


Actually (notice my spelling of actually, senile man :laugh Aubrey's wife helped baby sitting while I tuned that basura of yours 

Fred: Go to pet store and buy a big bird cage, j/k bro! :laugh:


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Fred, don't sweat it. I will bring the wife along to handle Jr , might have a new wardrobe when he heads home though.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> Fred, don't sweat it. I will bring the wife along to handle Jr , might have a new wardrobe when he heads home though.


Does the new wardrobe have stripes?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Insane01VWPassat said:


> wait anybody got an electronic shock collar with a remote control I can borrow???... lol... j/k...


You're so not joking Fred. LOL!! And I do think I have one of those laying around. Just don't ask what it's been used on before hand. ROFL!!!!! 

I hate to admit it, but I won't be making it out for this. West Coast Brew Fest is that day and my wife bought tickets for us without me knowing. Good thing my car is in pieces, otherwise she would've wasted money on those tickets.  Good luck to all the NorCal guys!

Zach


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

you mean like this.... hehehehehe....


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I dont think you needed to get rude about it. JEEZ :surprised:


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

atsaubrey said:


> I dont think you needed to get rude about it. JEEZ :surprised:


LMFAO!!!!!! ahhh sorry Aubrey... I have to get back at you fror bringing my kid into it...


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Insane01VWPassat said:


> Well I still dont know if Im comming up or not...I got 2 problems lingering in the back 40... 1). there is no way I can come up and compete with my three year old... I couldnt concentrate on the show and last minute tuning etc once I find out who the judges are if hes there.... in other words... no child care for my kid..... no competition for me.. 2) I may have to go into the office to finish another project im working on for SEMA..... but if i can get some work done on it this week I might be able to get out of it..



Then what was the point of the Recaro racing child seat? :laugh:


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Insane01VWPassat said:


> LMFAO!!!!!! ahhh sorry Aubrey... I have to get back at you fror bringing my kid into it...


Fred & Aubrey...a wrestling match will do it :laugh:


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

bass_lover1 said:


> Then what was the point of the Recaro racing child seat? :laugh:



well for that car... I can drive it yet... small problem with the state of california and their ******** OBDII rule for smog certification.... So im having to work on that toget it fixed so I can get tags...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I just took a look at where Santa Rosa is *it's way North*


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

I think kids make great judges. If they start crying, that means your system sucks. 

Anyways, I'll be there with a few GEM OG's. 

I also heard rumors that mr. walking rta dingaling is competing 

Good luck to you guys, not him but to everyone else competing.


----------



## NismoV35 (Aug 30, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


> I just took a look at where Santa Rosa is *it's way North*


Just Drive Mike......I am


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

NismoV35 said:


> Just Drive Mike......I am


If I show up it will be with Jim (BigRed); my car isn't tuned well enough yet to compete with the Big Boy's up North.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i'll be there. hopefully i will get to meet fellow members , but since i am visiting so cal from outta town, i will be competing in the budjet rental car category:embarassed:

j/k


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

okay, so...Michael, you comin up or what? hehe, and Jim?

man, you socal guys are gonna come up and sweep our little norcal comp hahaha oh well...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> okay, so...Michael, you comin up or what? hehe, and Jim?
> 
> man, you socal guys are gonna come up and sweep our little norcal comp hahaha oh well...


Sorry Guy's, but Jim is working this weekend and I'm scared. :bowdown:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

lol, i have a feeling we may have a total of like 5 cars there...man, norcal has no spirit


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

So how was it? It's Obvious that I suck and wasn't there. How did the NorCal crew do?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> So how was it? It's Obvious that I suck and wasn't there. How did the NorCal crew do?


X2

It's 8:40PM, you Guy's should have finished and posted something by now.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

just got back from dinner.

fist of all, i wanna say you socal guys have NOTHING On us  we had a whopping 22 cars at the show!!! it was an awesome turn out. 

Thanks for Fred and Todd with the judging, and thanks to the Kustom Kar audio guys for hosting the event. a great bunch of guys.

i got more on my mind to talk about, but a bit burned out after 8 hours in the sweltering heat.

here are the results, i am guestimating on how many cars there are in class, so Todd, please correct me where i am off.

Rookie SQI: biggest class, i would guesitmate maybe 7 or 8 cars?

1. Jim (jboz on DIYMA) with a Gti 
2. Forgot the gentlemans name, has a fullsize work truck that supposedly sounded great!
3. David (nismov35) G35
4. Jiunn (the other G35 i built), acutally the funny thing is, if Jiunn had bought the membership and the sticker (10 total points), there would have been a tie between them two. 


Amateur: i think there is just one in ths class?

1. Eugene Scion TC


Pro: its either just us three but there maybe one or two others

1. Me Legacy GT
2. Aubrey 300 SRT8
3. Steve (whiterabbit) Mazda 6 

I think with more tuning, steve would step it up in a big way, an incredible stealth install. and aubrey suffered some equipment difficulties which i am sure affect his score in a big, i was very lucky to get away wtih the win 


Manu.expert: there was a mustang that competed in this class beuacse he was affiliated wtih a manufactuer. first place of course.



SQI: this was a huge class, 16 cars total in it!

1. Me...again a surprise.

2. Ajay, a freind i had from back in the college days, wtih a spectacular Sound innovations install on a 07 Audi RS4, took 14 months to build  full ORCA car, with two sets of Focal Be and Be subs, wtih Steg amps, excellent sounding car.

3. The gentle with the work truck. i was sorry not to have heard this truck, but it was the ifrst one being judged and he had to leave right after.



overall...a great show, i was very happy and pleasantly suprised with Team Simplicity's first outting, four cars, four trophies, three first, a third and a close fourth 

and i gotta add: GO TEAM LOTUS! 

now we need to get more norcal diyma members going, so we dont get totally raped by you socal guys


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

oh and a shoutout to senor Eng's "magic tune" lol, there is some usefulness left his old senile ass after all  

as it was basically the only thing that changed on my car between last comp and this comp. aside from my jl terminals and voltmeter


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

did anyone take pics?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah i think a bunch of people took pics, we will see when they post some up


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> oh and a shoutout to senor Eng's "magic tune" lol, there is some usefulness left his old senile ass after all
> 
> as it was basically the only thing that changed on my car between last comp and this comp. aside from my jl terminals and voltmeter


Shoulda thank Leon the Dinosaurs of SQ to come out and help tune, no? 
Congrats, team Lotus.. Thanks for the support!
Come down to Socal, we have WAY better food. On us.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

okay, all i will remember from your post is "on us"

will do sir!

lol


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Bing

WOW, CONGRATS on your win(s) with your car and the other installs you worked on!!! Speaks volumes to the quality work that you do!!!

I saw Ajay's car at Sound Innovations and the install was beyond crazy! There is no single piece of wood in the install and Danny, the installer, put a LOT of hard work into it to make it seamless and integrated to the point where most people wouldn't notice everything involved. However, I happened to see the install from its inception to the end and it was very COMPLEX and time-consuming to say the least...

It's good to hear that everyone did well and had fun! I was wondering about Whiterabbit since I haven't seen him post in awhile but it looks like he is still in the game and was busy working on his new ride... Steve is beyond dedicated to hobby...

Regards,

George


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Not to self:

Keep it simple you stupid piece of pharking shyit!

Congrats out to Bing! Congrats to Eugene and the rest of the winners. By far the best Cali show so far and damn do they know how to install up north...drool!

Those guys at the shop are nothng but top notch with QUALITY work and they truly love what they do....that's a bit of fresh air, having a shop actually care and love what they do.

I am totally looking forward to the next one in NorCal!


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats to the DIYMA winners. Good times, it was nice meeting up with you guys. I think I'd be down for more shows like this in the future. Leon took a lot of pics, so I think he should post some shortly.


----------



## dingaling (Apr 14, 2005)

Here u go guys...
it was fun!

Santa Rosa IASCA - a set on Flickr


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

looks like a great show w/ lots of fun. Congrats to all the winners.


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Great turn out!! Wish i could have made it...is Modesto next?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Awesome turnout. Congrats to all the winners! Wished I could have made it.

See you guys at the next one


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah we missed ya Jim  Mike, really wish you could have made it, i really think your new install would have done well. modesto is next, if you are going to make it, then i will try my best to make it as well. 

b


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Bing, I think you won because of the volt meter!! lol


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i knew it!!!!  that little baby i think was worth at least 50 bonus install points and 30 or so SQ points hahahahaha

b


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> yeah we missed ya Jim  Mike, really wish you could have made it, i really think your new install would have done well. modesto is next, if you are going to make it, then i will try my best to make it as well.
> 
> b


The new install is coming along *Very Slowly*. 

Too bad I'm not a Master Tuner like *Sir Eng*. 

I'm seriously considering Modesto.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Not to take away from the original thread but I live about 2 hours srtaight south of Modesto and for you Socal guys it would be more than half way. If ya'll want to get together at my place Friday night and head up early saturday morning I will accomodate as many peeps as I can.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> Not to take away from the original thread but I live about 2 hours straight south of Modesto and for you Socal guys it would be more than half way. If ya'll want to get together at my place Friday night and head up early Saturday morning I will accommodate as many peeps as I can.


Aubrey,

I thought you lived in Modesto.

Also what kind of Audio problems did you have Saturday?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

uhoh, aubrey is mobilizing the socal force! we are doomed!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Bing don't get too used to the 1st place trophies, I wont be limping along for long. :rifle:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hehe i never get used to anyhting i didnt expect to have  i expect a healthy 300m to be on top hehe, unless that merc shows up too? 

now, if i decide to build my wifes new civic sedan up...that could be a different matter...

but i doubt i will ever get around to it


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

There was a lot of great cars yesterday..... congrats to the seas lotus guys... all of your cars sounded great but all of you need to figure out waht is going on in your midbasses.. dunno.... but everything else more than well made up for it....

Bing Congrats on the wins...... like I said... the focus was realisim and lifelike... and after going to almost 4 hours of live performances on Friday your had all of right sounds in the right place....

Aubery..... your car I know will defiantely come out of the dark and once that little bug you got is resolved I am sure that you will give these other guys a moment of pause...

For Modesto.... so far is looks like it should be roughly 25 cars as of right now... Im even going to have the Passat Flat Beded to the show so it can compete... so ill have 2 cars there myself.... so no judging that weeekend.... but I still have to work our booth as well which we are renting the a whole street again so we can have roughly 35-40 cars plus displays and I talked with the promoter this morning and they have almost 700 cars pre registered for the main part of the show so far so after you are done with judging I can tell you that you will have plenty to look at while waiting for the trophies...

anyways.... my ears are still recovreing from some serious fatigue and I hope all of you were happy with the comments I made when judging and that there was no issue or concern of bias or anything like that... thats exactly whey when a few of you started to try to tell me about your system I was like... ***STOP!!!*** ... funny part.... the 1 car that had ARC in it.... I didnt even find out till after the awards were handed out.... 

The only main advice I can give to everybody... before you tune your car... for the love of everything that is holy... go to a live acoustical performance.... then tune your car..... not a rock concert, not a concert where there is a ton of amplifiers and mixing boards.... fvisit you local college and see if they have any open jazz rehersals or performances comming up... of preferred... if there is a local philharmonic orchestera nearby... make the investement and go to it.... you wont regret it if you want to get serious about competiting...

Other than that.... there was a ton of good cars and yes... to the one individual that I dont know if you are on here.... please... turn the 18's off in the back before rolling into a car audio sound quality competition.... yes this is KEY to a balanced sound presentation...

see all of you at the next show..


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> Aubrey,
> 
> I thought you lived in Modesto.
> 
> Also what kind of Audio problems did you have Saturday?


Nope.... im the poor soul that lives in Modesto...:worried:


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Did you aslo deduct 15 points on Bing for running Zapco amps too? I didnt notice that on Bing's score sheet like mine.  Crap, just remembered Bing has Genesis or DLS amps....biased my arse.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

you norcal peeps are lucky my car can't make it up there


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Insane01VWPassat said:


> The only main advice I can give to everybody... before you tune your car... for the love of everything that is holy... go to a live acoustical performance.... then tune your car..... not a rock concert, not a concert where there is a ton of amplifiers and mixing boards.... fvisit you local college and see if they have any open jazz rehersals or performances comming up... of preferred... if there is a local philharmonic orchestera nearby... make the investement and go to it.... you wont regret it if you want to get serious about competiting...


Great advice except, your brain can't remember that long..
And chance is you don't have whatever what the band is playing in CD.
Best bet is have a decent home stereo and go back and forth to your car.

So, who baby sit your kid, Freddie? :laugh:


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

michaelsil1 said:


> The new install is coming along *Very Slowly*.
> 
> Too bad I'm not a Master Tuner like *Sir Eng*.
> 
> I'm seriously considering Modesto.


I can't even tune my own car, Sir Michael..


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> Did you aslo deduct 15 points on Bing for running Zapco amps too? I didnt notice that on Bing's score sheet like mine.  Crap, just remembered Bing has Genesis or DLS amps....biased my arse.


hahaha...i run arc minis secretly, dont you know? part of my behind the scene deal wtih fred  lol 

its looking more like i will try to make it to modesto, though the wife wont be happy about two weekends back to back that i have to be gone for all day sat...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

eng, i think we got it figured out, "sell" your car to me, let me build it, then you can tune it for me. lol, then i can sell it back to you.

i think your car, is wroth around 5k? now, i will take it, and i think after i am done and you tuned it, you pay around 18k to me for it? fair?


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

looks like it turned out to be a great show! but damn the next show is also a little far for me : (


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

ah crap, i wont be at modesto. for some reason i alwasy thought it was a week before marvs (from the old marv date?), and thought iwas the 20th, now i find out its hte 13th, i wont be there, i will be down in socal dropping off the newest socal install....



but...this means i will prolly go to marv's both days...so some of you socal guys should stay for hte comp!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

So the Modesto comp is June 13th?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> So the Modesto comp is June 13th?


I thought it was June 6th.


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

nope. june 13th. same day as my gf's graduation so i'm not sure if i can make it. 

Btw thank you to the judges and kustom kar audio! the competition last week seemed like a big success and we definitely had a great time. Wish I could have seen some more familiar faces from so. cal but I was still glad to see a few of you. Congratulations to the winners. I won't count myself as one of them because I had no competition in my class :mean: Hopefully there will be more people in amateur as the season goes on. Scored high though and got some real good constructive criticism from Fred.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Todd took it too easy on you, my judging of your car was realistic. I want to judge your car again so I can smack you around again! (team member or no team member) Get off your lazy arse and fix that crap!

Honestly Eugene, the car sounded better than I have ever heard it and once you do the things we have been discussing it will only get better.  Oh, screw the woman, you ARE going to the Modesto show I will NOT take the "I don't know if I can it make cause I am pus*ywhipped" for an answer!

Actully his woman is damn kewl! She is all pushing him into getting horns and she wants them herself and want to compete in rookie.....why the hell can't I get my woman into it like him?

On a side note, if you guys want some of install work done I would highly recommend the guys at Kustom Car, the work was AWESOME. I know this is a DIY site and all but man, I am thinking these boys might be seeing some of my business eventually.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> Todd took it too easy on you, my judging of your car was realistic. I want to judge your car again so I can smack you around again! (team member or no team member) Get off your lazy arse and fix that crap!
> 
> Honestly Eugene, the car sounded better than I have ever heard it and once you do the things we have been discussing it will only get better.  Oh, screw the woman, you ARE going to the Modesto show I will NOT take the "I don't know if I can it make cause I am pus*ywhipped" for an answer!
> 
> ...


Aubrey,

I was going to say something about how nice Eugene's girlfriend is, but you finally got around to it.


Eugene,

Wass up you were supposed to have that installed two months ago.


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

Lol! Yeah yeah... i am lazy. Actually I'm gonna order me a whole bunch of stuff today. I am in desperate need of some loom and some heat shrink tubing. 

So funny though that my girlfriend wants to compete in rookie. The car's not bad sounding though at all. Stuff we pieced together online came out sounding real nice. We'll get her in a competition once we add a processor and clean up the install.

I'm still talking to her about the Modesto show. She's well aware of it and keeps telling me to just go, but still unsure if I'd feel right ditching her graduation party. We shall see...


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


> Eugene,
> 
> Wass up you were supposed to have that installed two months ago.




Dude.. I know. It's all good though we are working it out and I'm sure it will get started soon. I have been considering some more extensive changes too so I've been taking advantage of the time to think about my long term goals for the system. Don't worry I'll surprise you guys one day.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

eugene said:


> Dude.. I know. It's all good though we are working it out and I'm sure it will get started soon. I have been considering some more extensive changes too so I've been taking advantage of the time to think about my long term goals for the system. Don't worry I'll surprise you guys one day.


I think about mine all the time, but my dilemma is how to tune it to my liking.


----------



## dingaling (Apr 14, 2005)

glendale eh... did you go to hoover?


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


> I think about mine all the time, but my dilemma is how to tune it to my liking.


haha yeah but youve already spent a fortune on your equipment. I have _yet_ to spend that fortune.


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

dingaling said:


> glendale eh... did you go to hoover?


no i moved to glendale at the end of highschool. i went to harvard-westlake.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Cool Eugene....my wife will be competing in rookie too  She wants to so I'm gonna let her!! 

See you guys soon!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

oh, i forgot to mention IMO the fun fact of this comp.

what the hell are we all doing high end speakers for?

Leon went to hte comp with his teg, stock tweeters, cheap pioneer mids he picked up for 80 bucks, a seas 12, and some raondom amps, just the HU processing.

and manage to beat half of the people in SQC score hahaha


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

BigRed said:


> Cool Eugene....my wife will be competing in rookie too  She wants to so I'm gonna let her!!
> 
> See you guys soon!


Nice! My gf is so funny.. she wants to know what your wife is running in the car.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

eugene said:


> haha yeah but youve already spent a fortune on your equipment. I have _yet_ to spend that fortune.


I didn't intend to spend as much as I did. If I knew what I know now I could have it sounding just as bad for a fraction of what I spent.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

eugene said:


> I went to harvard-westlake.


I lived close to their for a very long time, now I live in the Ghetto.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> oh, i forgot to mention IMO the fun fact of this comp.
> 
> what the hell are we all doing high end speakers for?
> 
> ...


DOn't you know already?
Matt Bortgartd (Image Dynamics) invented internet, while Leon invented sound?


----------



## maestro (Jul 7, 2007)

dual700 said:


> DOn't you know already?
> Matt Bortgartd (Image Dynamics) invented internet, while Leon invented sound?


and eng invented the haterade.... LOL 

ps cro cop vs al turk... snore...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

nah, Eng invented being senile, then promptly forgot about it 

oops, now i reminded him again, but oh well, he will forget about it in a few


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

eugene said:


> Nice! My gf is so funny.. she wants to know what your wife is running in the car.


No she doesn't.  If Jim's wife is competing in the car that I think she is, it's going to be a slaughter! Jim is really sneaky you know.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> No she doesn't.  If Jim's wife is competing in the car that I think she is, it's going to be a slaughter! Jim is really sneaky you know.


BMW  No


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> BMW  No


Oh, she won't be in the Bimmer? Then I am clueless as to what the setup will be. Oh well, I thought I was cool for a second at least. LOL!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Oh, she won't be in the Bimmer? Then I am clueless as to what the setup will be. Oh well, I thought I was cool for a second at least. LOL!


This will be in her Car and believe me she's all over Jim to get started on it. :laugh:


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

that reminds me of a joke.

a guy takes his sick wife to the doctor. after hours of examining her, he pulls the husband into a private room and tells him "your wife is suffering from one of two things. she either has alzheimer's, or aids" the husband in complete shock ask the doctor "well, what should I do" The doctor responded by saying "drive your wife out to the middle of the desert and drop her off. If she makes it home, don't have sex with her!"

Sorry to get OT

Carry on about buying each others cars and who started the internet


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> This will be in her Car and believe me *she's all over Jim to get started on it.* :laugh:


I wish my girl was all over me to "get started on it"... :blush:


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

ok, it is the bmw, and at this point don't have the amps picked out. almost done with my pillars 

it will probably be done for marvs if I'm lucky


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> ok, it is the bmw, and at this point don't have the amps picked out. almost done with my pillars
> 
> it will probably be done for marvs if I'm lucky


I guess wifey picked what car is her's. :laugh:


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

its the safest car for our 3 week old baby


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> its the safest car for our 3 week old baby


Definitely the most comfortable.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

BigRed said:


> its the safest car for our 3 week old baby


Safer than big red? Must be a tank. :laugh:


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I did say "safest car". I on the other hand really feel safer in my truck


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hitting other cars = big red is safest

hitting tree or other inmovable object = bmw safer


----------

